# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Espace entre lment dans JPanel

## Kiboumz

Bonjour,

J'ai cre un JPanel et j'ai mis quelque lments dedans centr verticalement. Cependant, j'aimerais qu'il y ait des espaces entre chaque lments, mais je ne sais pas quel proprit utilis pour le faire...

merci
a+

----------


## outs

les Jpanel ne gerent pas la position des lments, c'est les Layout qui font ca

----------


## Belegkarnil

Tu peux utiliser un XYLayout();
Je te donne le code d'un XYLayout() que j'ai amlior puisque tu ne pouvais positionner que 100 composants :



```

```

----------


## Belegkarnil

Pour l'utiliser, tu fait 


```

```

Voila ;-)

----------


## iohack

En gnral les layout manager peuvent prendre en paramtre dans leur constructeur l'espace ( horizontal et vertical ) entre les diffrents composants qu'il contient ( appel hgap et vgap dans la javadoc ).
Ainsi, si tu veux mettre un grand espacement ( 100 pixels par exemple ) tu peux construire tes layouts de cette faon :


```

```

----------


## sinok

Et accessoirement certains layout permettent de fixer des marges aux composants, en particulier le GridBagLayout

----------

